# Outlet Mall



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

HI, i am interestd in going to outlet mall for some shopping......

since i am without wheels, someone would be interested in joining me?

I am flexible with the date and time.

Cheers


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll be going soon but I am going from Arabian Ranches. Chances are you are not living somewhere along the way but if you are in the Ranches or Motor City, let me know and we can work something out.


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

HI thanks for your reply, unfortunately i am in the Downtown Area.....

I could meet up around MOE if that's alright....


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

That's the opposite direction, I'm afraid.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Probably best using the shuttle bus services (detailed on their website) instead of relying on someone to provide you with a free taxi service. Or just take a taxi.


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Thats the thing..i wasnt sure where this mall was...i guess it was a bit out of the way, hence needed someone to go with.

Thanks Gavtek for the suggestion, but i was looking for some company as well as i am bad at shopping and considering i need to shop quite a bit, a secnd opinion would have been great!


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

The taxi drivers know where it is  

And that shopping assistant request is a bit of a tall order!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL I wouldn't even waste your time. One of my biggest disappointments of Dubai was that POS they call an Outlet Mall!! Horrible Selection... 3 different Adidas stores for no apparent reason... Prices are no cheaper... and oh yea, it's in the middle of nowhere!!!


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

I have to disagree - I recently spent 3 hours looking for shirts in Dubai Mall. Saw some 'meh...' shirts for 600-1000 each, bought none. Went to Outlet Mall and found 3 I liked for a total of 300!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nothing beats the Outlet Malls in the States. This is just a farce....oh just like everything else in Dubai!  

@Dubainewkid: I understand your point about not knowing where Outlet Mall is and it being out of the way but why on earth would you want to trust a stranger's advice on what to buy?!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The outlet mall is very hit or miss, certainly not like TK Maxx or outlet malls in the USA. 

It''s largely due to how retail is still run here though, many (if not most) companies still act like they're dealing with abras coming into dock at the souk. The groups that understand stock management and selling through achieve this through their own stores anyway and don''t require an outlet mall.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Just take the Shuttle they offer,you may meet some people on there.

I think the person is saying it would be nice to spend some time talking and getting to know another person instead of going by their self.

I was also very disappointed in the outlet mall,so before you go make sure you compare prices from the other places you shop at.


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

imom:- wasnt looking for an assistant, neither meant it
@ pam:- just seeking a second opinion, doesnt have to be someone who i know....dont we all reach to stimuli?
@ longgood :- i believe outlet mall has some pretty good deals for DSF....otherwise wouldnt have even considered going there!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Outlet Mall can be good but it really just depends on what you are looking for. I have been there a few times, just as a general shopping trip and it's been pretty lousy. Then I went to find a cross trainer and got a stunning bargain. Other friends of mine go and find loads. As I explained to a friend of mine who lives in Abu Dhabi and was contemplating a trip recently, don't go thinking that something that normally costs around AED 2000 is going to be priced at AED 200 or so. The reduction on something of that kind of price is likely to be around AED 500 to 700 off the original price. Bear in mind that most of the DSF sale prices are not really genuine in the malls in Dubai anyway. Most of the time, the stores hike the price up to reduce it for DSF.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> Most of the time, the stores hike the price up to reduce it for DSF.


They do indeed.

To have a sale any other time of the year you have to submit an inventory to the municipality of what items you will have on sale, the before and after prices and then pay a fee.

All DSF is the municipality relaxing retail laws on sales ie you can put a poster up without paying them.


----------

